# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Tiềm năng du lịch biển đảo Khánh Hòa

## nguyetnt

Thiên nhiên dành cho Khánh Hòa nhiều tiềm năng phát triển các sản phẩm du lịch đa dạng như du lịch nghỉ dưỡng, săn bắn, bơi lặn, leo núi, bơi thuyền, bội nghị, bội thảo, trong đó, có tiềm năng phát triển nhất là du lịch biển đảo.


Bờ biển kéo dài hơn 200km, dải cát trắng mịn ven bờ tạo ra vô số bãi tắm đẹp, nước trong xanh, không có các loại cá dữ và dòng nước xoáy ngầm.  Những dãy núi cao nhấp nhô chạy xô ra biển Đông vừa là kì quan thiên nhiên, vừa che chắn gió cho các đầm và vịnh. Khí hậu nhiệt đới gió mùa ở đây chia thành 2 mùa mưa - nắng rõ rệt. Mùa mưa chỉ kéo dài trong 2 tháng 10 và 11, thời gian còn lại trong Khánh Hòa luôn chan hòa ánh nắng, rất thuận lợi cho nghành du lịch.


Trong một nghiên cứu của Hiệp Hội du lịch Thế Giới, Chương trình phát triển du lich Hiệp Hội Quốc va Viện nghiên cứu phát triển du lịch Việt Nam đã xác định Nha trang - Đà lạt là 1 trong bốn vùng du lịch của đất nước. Tháng 6/2003, vịnh nha trang được công nhận là 1 trong các vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới, Năm 2009 Khánh hòa đã đón gần 1,6 triệu lượt khách, mục tiêu năm 2010 đạt 1,8 - 1,9 triệu lượt khách và đến 2015 đạt 2,4 triệu lượt khách.

Bên cạnh cụm du lịch đảo liên hoàn gồm 2 nhánh Bắc và Nam, nhiều khu du lịch mới sẽ được đầu tư xây dựng như Khu Biệt Thự và Sân gôn Vinpearl Land ( 2.175 tỷ VNĐ), Khu Du Lịch Hòn Ngang- Bãi Cát Thắm - Vạn Ninh( 3.742 tỷ VNĐ).
Việc phục hồi các làng nghề truyền thống như làng đúc đồng Phúc Lôc Tây hoặc đưa các ngôi nhà cổ vào tuyến du lịch ven sông Cái và miệt vườn cũng đang trở thành các điểm nhần độc đáo trong bức tranh đa dạng của du lịch Khánh Hòa.


Cơ sở hạ tầng của Khánh Hòa cũng đang được cải thiện 1 cách rõ rệt để chấp cánh cho du lịch. Hiện một con đường đang được mở lên Hòn Bà (cao 1500 cm) nơi có khí hậu giống như Đà Lạt .Tuyến du lịch Hòn Bà sẽ trở thành khu nghỉ dưỡng "cao nguyên trong lòng thành phố biển". Trên con đường Trần Phú hiện nay còn nhiều khách sạn cao cấp khác đang đươc xây dựng, số cơ sở lưu trú tính đến nay là 455  cơ sowe với hơn 11.560 phòng, nâng khả năng cung cấp dịch vụ lưu trú cho  khoảng 25.000 lượt khách tại một thời điểm. Nhà ga hành khách cảng hàng không quốc tế Cam Ranh đã được xây dựng mới với thiết kế đủ điều kiện phục vụ 800 hành khách giờ cao điểm, khách du lịch sẽ đến với Nha Trang dễ dàng hơn bằng đường không ngoài đường bộ và đường thủy.


Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------

